# Far Out Dirty Rice



## Timeloyd (May 20, 2006)

FAR OUT DIRTY RICE
Far Out Dirty Rice is a great way of useing up left over Rice. I have had it with left over beans and rice. You can serve it for breakfast or as a light meal. I also suggest it as rice travels good and can be added to your pack.

TO COOK RICE
IN A PAN PUT A LIGHT LAYER OF OIL ACROS THE BOTTOM.
PUT 2 CUPS OF WATER IN THE PAN. ADD 2 CUPS OF RICE AND BRING TO A BOIL. STIR CLOCKWISE TO BRING IN POSITIVE ENERGY.
SIMMER UNTIL RICE IS DONE.
STIR CLOCKWISE AND SERVE.
Rice should be soft and does not stick together.

FAR OUT DIRTY RICE
IN A FRY PAN FRY SOME BACON. HAMBURGER IS ALTERNATIVE.
REMOVE AND PUT ASIDE.
PUT RICE ON THE GREASE DRIPPINGS AND HEAT.
STIR CLOCKWISE FOR POSITIVE ENERGY until the Rice has absorbed the grease and looks dirty.
PRESS RICE TO THE SIDE OF FRY PAN IN THE OPEN SPACE BREAK AND SCRAMBLE A COUPLE OR TWO EGGES.
To scramble Eggs in advancce I break them into a cleaned out container the Frostng came in used to frost a  Cake or other small container. Put the cover on the container and shake well even humming while doing so and maybe even dancing. POUR IT into the Pan next to the rice. Oh Yaa. Uh Huh
Wnen EGGS ARE SCRAMBLED MIX TOGETHER INTO THE RICE STIRRING CLOCKWISE MIXING UP EVENLY. Try not to get as confused as the eggs and rice.
ADD 4 TABLESPOONS PEANUT BUTTER for nuttiness. You can act nutty if you want and add a Pun here. If you should go into Hyper-Space after eating the Far Out Dirty Rice the Peanut Butter in it will take the place of 4 bags of peanuts in helping your matabalism adopt to traveling trough Hyper-Space.
MIX EVERYTHING UP TOGETHER. LET SET. Spin arround four times to counter the effects of reverse gravity caused by being really mixed up.
IF YOU HAVE STRIPS OF FRIED BACON SET ASIDE CRUMBLE THEM UP AND MIX IN. BACO BITS which may be artificialy flavored can be added instead of bacon. SERVE. In the words of the Cyrius Cybernetics Corporation "SHARE AND ENJOY!".
VEGETARIAN ADAPTATIONS ~ INSTEAD OF USEING BACON OR BEEF GREASE/DRIPPINGS ~=O 
CREATE ARTIFICIAL DRIPPINGS
~=o
IN A PAN PUT 1/4 CUP OF MARGARINE while singing gayly feeling yourself exploding and bubbling over with happiness.
ADD 2 TABLESPOONS OF SALT.
AMOUNTS MAY VERY ACCORDING TO THE AMOUNT OF RICE USED AS THIS IS MEANT TO REPLACE THE SALT AND FAT TEXTURE AND TASTE FOUND IN THE BACON DRIPPINS/GREASE. FRY UNTIL MIXED. 
ADD RICE STIRING TOGETHER but don't get the rice so stirred up it gets mad. SCRAMBLE EGG AND COMNBINE WITH IT> ADD SEVERAL SCOOPS OF PEANUT BUTTER. to help body adjustments to Hyper ~ Spae travel. This is why it is so Far Out.
MIX EVERYHING TOGETHER AND ADD SOME ARTIFICIALLY FLAVORED BACON BITS THAT DO NOT CONTAIN BACON.
QUICK METHOD
PROGRAM THE ABOVE INFROMATION AND DETAILED DESCRIPTION OF TASTE AND TEXTURE OF EVERYTHING IN IT INTO YOUR FOOD DESPENSING MACHINE. INSTRUCT MACHINE TO CREATE IT. WAIT for time required to prosses the food. REMOVE FROM FOOD MACHINE. If Machine has Syrius Cybernetis Corporation's Perfect People Personalities respond to the machine. 
HMMMMM... Maybe add some Soy Sauce... AAhh I think 
In the words of the Syrius Cybernetic's Corporation ~=o "SHARE AND ENJOY"


----------



## JMediger (May 20, 2006)

This looks good and easy - I might not include the peanut butter though.  How does it taste with the bacon?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Constance (May 20, 2006)

Peanut butter tastes great with bacon. A friend of mine makes a tasty hors d'ouevres by spreading thick slices of bacon with peanut butter, rolling them up, securing with toothpicks, and broiling until bacon is crispy.


----------



## bright (May 20, 2006)

Well........that sure is an interesting read......


----------

